# Need help with a center to compliment Yamaha NS1000M Monitor speakers



## swatkins (Nov 26, 2013)

My son had a pair of Yamaha NS1000M Monitor speakers sitting in storage and brought them over for me to see if I could use them in my new theater... 

I was planing to make a set of matching L/C/R speakers but after reading reviews and listening to them I am wondering if I could just build a center that would compliment them until ( or IF) I can build something better. 

Would anyone have a suggestion for a DIY center?


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Whoa that is a hard one, Yamaha has had that monitor for a gazillion years I think and its a big un so not sure why they call it a monitor but oh well. What about finding a used pair on ebay or craigslist ?

If you want something smaller for the center due to space etc, it may be good to speak to an expert that would know crossovers etc. 

Madisound


----------



## swatkins (Nov 26, 2013)

I was given the speakers so I have them. I have a really cheap and small center that sounds terrible right now and need something to compliment the mains.. 

For once size is not an issue  The screen is 10 foot wide there is 20" of space below it. I also have about 40 " of space on each side of the screen. I am thinking about making some "test" speaker stands to raise the mains up about 22".

Right now the room is just an echo chamber with hard walls and ceiling and a concrete floor so everything sounds bad and I have not even tried to adjust the sound. Waiting on carpet to try much of anything.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

Two thoughts...

As a dyed-in-the-wool DIYer, I see these as very good surround speakers for your custom LCR set. You'll love surround music, where there's less of a forward focus so all speakers participate equally. Next best is to get a third as the CC - you have the room - and next best only because I firmly believe you can build something better than these, and likely better suited to your application.

The other is a warning from a Stereophile review: 
"...they can become irritatingly strident if used in an acoustically bright listening room."

You have an accoustically bright listening room. The tools for finding out "how bright" are cheap and easy to acquire (USB mic, REW, PC with sound card). There are a lot of vendors willing to help you select the right products for your needs, but you need data to define your needs. 

Just remember that rooms are for people, so add normal furnishings before your final room characterization, so you fix residual problem, rather than creating new ones. 

HAv eufn,
Frank


----------



## swatkins (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm at the stage where I have to use what I have until I can save enough for my "great" speakers. When that will be, I have no idea  It will probably be summer of 2015 as I am finishing up a 4' x 8' CNC router table and making all the cases will be a good project for the machine.. 

So for now here is my plan.

In about 3 weeks the carpet should be installed. That will leave me with the room almost finished with the exception of sound treatments. I will then run REW and see what I need to install for sound quality and then finish the oak trim and treatments. 

As of right now I have the projector hung, 4 Boss 301 IV set up as surrounds, The yamaha monitors as L/R, powered 12 subwoofer, and a 4.5 inch center channel from Pioneer. This is powered by an Onkyo 818. I can make do with all the speakers with the exception of the center and was looking for a DIY to upgrade the center until its time for the real speakers to take the stage! 

All the speakers I have were given to me so I am out no money and will just use them until they are replaced. 

In my room setup I need to place the surrounds up on the walls and I think the Yamaha's are just too big and heavy to place up there..


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The NS1000M will be a tough speaker to find a good match for. I is a very unique sounding speaker with the beryllium drivers. It has been years since I heard them, but they were among some of the most memorable speakers ever made, IMO. Currently, perhaps some of the focal products might be close, but it will be trial and error. You may be better off trying to sell them and getting a matched LCR combo. They may bring a decent resale price.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

swatkins said:


> My son had a pair of Yamaha NS1000M Monitor speakers sitting in storage and brought them over for me to see if I could use them in my new theater...
> 
> I was planing to make a set of matching L/C/R speakers but after reading reviews and listening to them I am wondering if I could just build a center that would compliment them until ( or IF) I can build something better.
> 
> Would anyone have a suggestion for a DIY center?


The Zaph ZD3C










cheers


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

swatkins said:


> I'm at the stage where I have to use what I have until I can save enough for my "great" speakers. When that will be, I have no idea  ...I can make do with all the speakers with the exception of the center...


Temporary problems deserve stop-gap solutions... most of the time. 

The easiest stop-gap is to find something on eBay or at a thrift store that will keep up with the Yammies better than that Pioneer. Sadly, there are a lot of so-so CC's, but you don't really care for a stop-gap.

The most sensible "stop-gap" is to start your "great" speakers with a center channel, because it's a keeper. The downside, other than the need to build if you're DIYing, is the need to decide what your "great" speakers will be. If you're already got those in your sites, the hard part's already done!

(The hard part of DIY is figuring out which one you want to build... really.)

Have fun,
Frank


----------



## Kelvartis (Oct 17, 2013)

That zaph read on building a 3.5 center looks a bit over my head but definitely worth looking into when it's time. The crossovers and wiring aren't in my typical knowledge set, but seems understandable if I wanted/needed to make.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Why not make a NS1000 since you have one to measure?


----------

